
Understanding File Uploads with Curl - DavidCanHelp
https://blog.filestack.com/api/understanding-file-uploads-curl/
======
DavidCanHelp
I typed cURL and HN autocapitalized the title to Curl instead. :\ Feedback
welcome! More discussion of what cURL is doing? More examination of how
frameworks and subsequently SDKs achieve the same API calls? More cowbell? :)

